# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Kaufman Kamp 2014 Roll Call!

## Phil Vinyard

25 days until Kamp! This will be my fifth year.

Roll call--who is going this year?

My roomie Brad and I are planning a tune or two at The Silver Spoon. And I'll be bringing my new mandocello--invite yourself over to try it out!

----------


## KristinEliza

Sorry I stole you thunder with the earlier thread...but by the response it looks like NO ONE is going!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Dang! I searched for Kaufman first, but you tricked me with SKAK! I totally blame Tichenor for not having a more robust search function...

----------


## bigskygirl

Wish I was going, does that count?

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well .... I replied to KristinEliza that I would be attending Week 2 . I'll be chasing fiddle myself. See youz guyz in Murrvill..... I think this is year six for me. R/

----------


## KristinEliza

This is year 9 for me!  You'd think I'd be playing better by now!

----------


## montana

I wish I could go!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I will be there for two weeks

----------


## jaycat

I love this: " Bluegrass Vocals Class is SOLD OUT."

Lesson 1: Hold your nose.

Lesson 2: Sing!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Sung from the heart, through the nose.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Going… Songwriting class.  See you soon, guys and gals!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Spent a bunch of my vacation last week working out on the mandocello. Hope there are a few folks coming to Kamp who are up for some mandolin quartet tunes!

----------


## KristinEliza

Be careful what you hope for Phil...

----------


## KristinEliza

Oh...and is everyone in the same boat here...the e-mail I got said we were eating meals in the ALUMNI GYM.  Huh?  

But the good news is...it looks like all of the concerts are back in the Clayton Center!  Woohoo!!!!!!

----------


## Brian Shaw

I enjoyed Kamp a lot when I went a couple of years ago.  I wish I was going this year.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

I caught that about eating in the gym & am hoping that translates to performances in Carlson. I kept trying to be a good sport about it last year, but the food was exceptionally bad. Would have starved to death if Keith Yoder hadn't brought all those Krystal Burgers the last night...

----------


## KristinEliza

If you look on the website...it says the concerts are in the Clayton center.  The only place I saw the mention of the food in the Alumni Gym was on an e-mail I got after I registered.  All the other info (kamp brochure, website) says we are still eating in the mess hall.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Food service in the Alumni Gym ... I missed that ..... well ...... we shall see ..... R/

----------


## KristinEliza

Here's the quote from the e-mail that I got...

"Meals are provided by Metz Culinary Services in the Alumni Gym."  Don't think I misinterpreted that sentence.

----------


## KristinEliza

Kamp  Kamp Kamp Kamp


sheesh...I am so ready for this...why is it taking Soooooooooooooo long to get here?????

----------


## Phil Vinyard

10 days and counting...

This will be a big year for me--it's my 5th year so I get to cash in my $100 of Bear Bucks!!! I'm thinking 30 "Steve Kaufman Official De-Bugger Fly Swatters" so I've got Christmas presents covered for my family and friends for the next few years...

----------


## KristinEliza

Yep...I get to cash in my bear bucks too.  what to get...what to get...

----------


## KristinEliza

and I just taught 4 of my 8th graders how to play some rolls on my banjo...they all want one now.  Guess I better bring in my mandolin on Monday!

----------


## UsuallyPickin

AHHHH Bear Bucks ... thanks for the reminder ... R/

----------


## KristinEliza

Yes, I have already started a mental packing list...bear bucks...party/patio lights...

This will be the first BIG year for bear bucks (assuming most people are just a one week kamper)...it will be interesting to see how many they collect!

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

I had to miss a year, so I get to wait and avoid the Bear Bucks rush.  Food… meh… BEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!

----------

KristinEliza

----------


## KristinEliza

Is it Sunday yet?????????  As much as I wish it was...I still have soooooooooo much to do.  My excitement is there - it is just buried and hidden beneath all the errands I need to get done!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Got the car packed, just printing out the last bits of sheet music I want to bring. I'll be at the Nashville Drury Inn Saturday night if anybody wants to pick.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Heading to Maryville. See you guys there.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

And we have arrived ...........

----------


## John Ritchhart

Great week. Had a blast. Thanks guys.

----------


## bigskygirl

Glad everyone had fun, sorry to have missed it but planning on both weeks next year.  So, how was it?  Food, accommodations, instructors, concerts.....just the usual fun?  I did see The video of Snake Farm....hilarious as usual!.....thanks for posting Phil.

----------

